# Local PhotoShoot



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Last Tuesday a friend and I decided to get some members together for a small shoot. This is what I came up with...

Here are a few of my contributions.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sweet photos! Not liking what was done to the M3 though  Nonetheless the photos are great, keep up the good work!


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks chicagofan00!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i like the angle shot on #5


----------



## TTAM996 (May 27, 2009)

oops...didn't know you already started a thread....sorry.
Heres my contribution to the shoot:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=371639


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

o wow gorgeous photos!


----------



## c41006 (Apr 29, 2009)

fantastic pics bro :thumbup:


----------

